# [SOLVED] Error loading modules?

## roboto

This had happened out of the blue a few days ago when I found this in /usr/sbin/klogd:

^@^@^@^@^@Cannot allocate Module array.

^@^@No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.

^@Error loading kernel symbols - %s

How do I enable modules? I haven't touched them.

My system still works, but I can't introduce new hardware to my computer because of this.

How do I fix it?

EDIT: I also tried modprobe, and nothing happened and no modules.

```

  nano 2.6.3                                                                 File: /etc/conf.d/modules                                                                           

# Linux users can define a list of modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or all kernel versions.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

# FreeBSD users can only use the modules="foo bar" setting.

modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

modules_2_6="tun"

modules_2="ipv6"

modules="ohci1394"

modules="usbcore"

modules="soundcore"

# Linux users can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

# This is not supported on FreeBSD.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Linux users can give the modules some arguments if needed, per version

# if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

# This is not supported on FreeBSD.

module_ieee1394_args="debug"

module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## eccerr0r

If you disabled module loading support when you built your kernel, you won't be allowed to insmod any modules...?

----------

## roboto

I haven't touch the kernel configuration ever since I installed Gentoo...

All the modules I have are built into the kernel, but they stopped loading properly.

----------

## khayyam

 *roboto wrote:*   

> All the modules I have are built into the kernel, but they stopped loading properly.

 

roboto ... in which case you don't have any modules to load. Also your /etc/conf.d/modules seems to be very much out of date, 2.6{{.23,},-gentoo-r5} being now antiques.

best ... khay

----------

## roboto

How do I update it then?

Besides... sysklogd is showing me errors on loading modules.

----------

## roboto

etc-update's output:

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting.

----------

## roboto

# emerge -avDuN /etc/conf.d/modules

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!            

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

----------

## khayyam

 *roboto wrote:*   

> How do I update it then?

 

roboto ... it's explained in that file:

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.
```

For some reason you have the examples of how to do this uncommented.

 *roboto wrote:*   

> Besides... sysklogd is showing me errors on loading modules.

 

You've just said, you don't have any modules, "all the modules [...] are built into the kernel". I suspect what has happened is you've built a kernel but not run 'make modules_install', but that is a complete guess in the absence of information.

```
# find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name '*.ko' -print
```

best ... khay

----------

## roboto

I see... I have not typed make modules_install and I will update /etc/conf.d/modules.

Wish me luck on rebuilding the kernel.

----------

